# Freezing Fresh Squash?



## GBConfido

My garden is going spectacularly awesome this year. The problem now is that I'm having to can, preserve, and freeze everything. I was thinking that I should steam or blanch the squash before freezing, I hopes of not damaging the flesh too bad. Any other ideas?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Squash them?


----------



## GBConfido

Ha make soup or something? Not a bad idea


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I dunno. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Parboiled works well for freezing.  Most of the moisture will come out of the squash when you defrost it, if you drain it off, you will change the texture of anything you were going to use it for.  I think it keeps best frozen if you completely cook it and puree it.


----------



## GBConfido

Thanks a lot man. My name is Greg, as well


----------



## GBConfido

Thx princess


----------



## CWS4322

Welcome to DC! Are you looking for ideas for how to freeze summer or winter squash? For summer squash (zucchini) I peel it, grate it, and freeze it on a cookie sheet in 1 cup measures. I then bag the "balls" in zippies. I use these balls in soups, zucchini bread, muffins, stir fries. For winter squash, I store those in the cold storage. However, I have also cooked those, pureed them, and frozen that. I would think you could blanch chunks of it and freeze it. You could look for "how to freeze squash" and there is probably information on how to do that on the Internet.


----------



## GBConfido

Yeah I tried all of the above. I mashed a bunch of yellow squash this morning and froze that. Gonna wait to see how that turns out. I also tried to make a couple pans of cassoule raw and froze that as well. Also I steamed some whole, I might have messed up on the whole part.


----------



## Cerise

I would incorporate the squash into ravioli, freeze the ravioli, & serve w/ a brown butter sage sauce.


----------

